# ما هي لغات البرمجة المهمة لمهندس الميكاترونيكس ؟ عذرا لا أحد يعرف؟



## amjad227 (30 أبريل 2011)

مهندس الميكانرونيكس يحتاج لغة السي لبرمجة الآلات ما هي اللغات الأخرى التي من الممكن أن تفيده في المستقبل وفي سنوات دراسته وفي عمله الميداني
أنا أعرف أن لا أحد سيجيب على سؤالي البسيط لكن من فضلكم حاولوا لأنني دائما أسأل ولا أحد يجيب


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أبريل 2011)

ولا أعتقد أن أحدا سيجيب، فهذا الأمر يختلف كثيرا من تطبيق لآخر ومن مجال لآخر
بل أنه حتى لغة السي التي ذكرتها أنت كأمر مفروغ منه ليست بالضرورة أساسية لمهندس الميكاترونكس
بل أنه أحيانا قد لا يحتاج مهندس الميكاترونكس للبرمجة أساسا، ويكتفي بما تعلمه أثناء الدراسة


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز... للميكاترونيكس تطبيقات كثيره واللغة التي تحتاجها تعتمد على المجال الذي تطبق به ظمن اختصاص الميكاترونيكس ولكن بصوره عامه يحتاج مهندس الميكاترونيك اهم اللغات البرمجية

c++
MATLAB
Lab view


----------



## amjad227 (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم على المحاولة ولكن أنا أقصد بالتحديد برمجة الروبوتات


----------



## zamalkawi (1 مايو 2011)

ماذا تقصد ببرمجة الروبوتات؟


----------



## anas_Ad (5 مايو 2011)

PIC microcontroller 
C++
PLC
MATLAB


----------

